
Ask HN: Anyone ever bought a business off a site like BizBuySell.com? - sharemywin
Anyone ever thought about buying a business off a site like BizBuySell.com? or Flippa.com?
======
sharemywin
Been thinking alot about taking the plunge some have absentee type setups with
a manager. Wondering if I could really net the kind of cash flow listed on
some of those businesses.

------
jaidan9611
Sabine

